
Some more hands-on experience with the new MacBook Pros - evo_9
https://sixcolors.com/post/2016/10/some-more-hands-on-experience-with-the-new-macbook-pros/
======
mgiannopoulos
Good to read an actual review rather than e rehashed press release which is
what most technology sites offer these days

